# PLEASE remove the Disgusting Picture of Diet Advertisement!!



## AwesomeYY

Dear Admin:

I am a university student studying Spanish and am using Wordreference everyday and many times during a day. And I am totally fine with all the advertisements posted on the webpage. However, the recent one of the right side of the page OFTEN shows up --- a diet advertisement, says something like "Doctor don't recommend this diet..."* with an extremely disgusting picture!!  I dont even know what that is !!! It looks like a part of a human body.... *

I am OK with the advertisement, but pls remove the picture or at least change into another picture. If it is not beyond the extreme, I would not send this request. Please do not let the loyal fans of your website get disappointment just because of a picture. PLEASE!!!! Please replace the picture. I am sure this is not too much to ask. I am using the webpage in the library and I am sometimes so embarrased when other people look at my screen! They thought I am checking some other kinds of websites. And they saw" Wordreference" !!! 

I really appreciate your help. 


YY


----------



## Peterdg

Hello,

As far as I understand, Wordreference does not have full control over the ads that are published on its website. However, if I understand correctly,  there should be a button next to the ad that allows you to report inappropriate ads so that the adminstrator can remove them from display.

EDIT: I just checked: it's not a button, but a link you can click on to report an inappropriate ad.


----------



## mkellogg

Also, many of the worst ads are not ours.  Viruses/malware put some awful ads where our boring ads are supposed to be.  I suggest running a virus scan in a case like this.  (But also report it to us in case it really is from us!)


----------



## jann

Anyway, for instructions about how to report obnoxious advertisements, please see dictionary advertisements.


----------



## JamesM

(Also, if you log in before using the board you will not see any advertisements.)


----------



## DearPrudence

(but you will still see them each time you look up a word in the dictionary, James )


----------



## JamesM

Oh yes.  That's true.  Thanks for pointing that out, DearPrudence.


----------



## sdgraham

I would happily pay something *not* to see those advertisements in the dictionaries. Since some of the ads are videos, my browser freezes for a long time as they download.

I cannot get a land-line Internet connection where I live, I have to use a satellite service, which not only is slow, but penalizes me if I download too much data.

Because of the video ads, the dictionaries have become unusable for me.


----------



## mkellogg

sdgraham said:


> some of the ads are videos


You need to block Flash with a browser add-on. That will make much of the internet much more usable for you!


----------



## dreamlike

mkellogg said:


> You need to block Flash with a browser add-on.


And by doing so prevent yourself from doing lots of other things on the net which require Flash, isn't that so? 

One word for those who struggle with ads: *AdBlock. *I can hardly imagine using the net without it.


----------

